# Golden Tilefish



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

After reading reports of the Deep Dropping game we had to try it. We had planned a trip with Chris V. earlier this summer and we got weathered out. Later we planned several solo trips, weather and life got in the way. 

Saturday all the stars aligned and off we go. Our crew was your faithful scribe, Karen, & Will. Seasoned fishermen all but Deep Drop rookies. I had the gear, Will scored some Cuda a buddy had caught, and Karen brought the food.

We leave Sportsman at 6am headed for the Elbow. We arrive to blended blue water and nice seas. Having no idea what we are doing we make the first drop. Immediately, fish on! We start the reel up. About a beer later we have a nice Tilefish. Not a giant but our first!


We caught Tiles on every drop. And learned a lot. We left them biting to look for Grouper & Aj's. Should have stayed at the Elbow...

Thanks again to Chris & the folks at Sam's for all the help. We can't wait to go again.


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

sweet! those are some of the best eating bar none... no blood lines either. FWC says high in merc, but ahh somethings gonna kill ya


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice looking tile well done


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Nice....we used to longline for them and yellowfin grouper.....they are tasty.....
Is there a limit on them to...? # wise....?


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Nice fish and even better looking shirt. Marvin Day, a friend of mine, owns Saltwater Mafia. Your pic is some good advertisement for him. He's an awesome guy. Google Saltwater Mafia and check out his website!


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes they are great eating. Limit is 20 per person included in the reef aggregate.

We were using one reel and got few double hookups. Given the retrieval time from 650' it would take a LONG time to get our limit.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Yes they are great eating. Limit is 20 per person included in the reef aggregate.
> 
> We were using one reel and got few double hookups. Given the retrieval time from 650' it would take a LONG time to get our limit.


And included in the Grouper limit's..


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful fish, been trying to figure the deep stuff out myself, were you fishing on known numbers given to you or just blindly dropping?


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

I also read the goldens are included in 4 grouper bag limit


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Like I said I'm a rookie. Another reason you need a lawyer to go fishing these days. Looks like they are included in the Grouper bag limit in Florida waters only. Federal & Alabama include them in the reef fish aggregate.

Is this correct?


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Like I said I'm a rookie. Another reason you need a lawyer to go fishing these days. Looks like they are included in the Grouper bag limit in Florida waters only. Federal & Alabama include them in the reef fish aggregate.
> 
> Is this correct?


That is the way I read the regs as well. 
The question I have is will the FWC allow us to bring our federally compliant catch back to port through state waters,( not counting the tiles against the grouper aggregate )?
Knowledgeable people know that you aren't going to catch a tilefish in state water because its too shallow, but what do the FWC officers know and how would they handle it?


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

RMS said:


> That is the way I read the regs as well.
> The question I have is will the FWC allow us to bring our federally compliant catch back to port through state waters,( not counting the tiles against the grouper aggregate )?
> Knowledgeable people know that you aren't going to catch a tilefish in state water because its too shallow, but what do the FWC officers know and how would they handle it?


RMS--I have a friend who is an environmental lawyer in Miami and he kind of deals with these issues. I'll give him a call tonight and get his answer and post it tomorrow.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

CaptScoob38 said:


> Beautiful fish, been trying to figure the deep stuff out myself, were you fishing on known numbers given to you or just blindly dropping?


We headed to the Elbow after the big drop off there we just dropped a line. We were lucky. Look for a little smudge on the bottom, it won't be much.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm glad you guys did great and hopefully I'll be able to be on board next time


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Karma, Ill give it a shot and hopefully get as lucky as yall!!!


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

What I have been told as I was handed a warning ticket is that if it is legal in federal waters and not state waters you have to leave federal waters and go to the dock without stopping. If you have a fish that is legal in state waters and not federal do not enter federal waters with that fish. I got lucky that day.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work; thanks for report & pics.
++ on great eats for sure; enjoy & catch 'em up.


----------

